# Plant choice for deep tank



## Colinlp (6 Mar 2010)

Hi again!

Following on from the last question about moss, I would like to ask your advice on some major feature plants for my new 30" deep Discus tank. Saying 30" deep but I'm guessing so far that the actual depth in the part of the tank where the rooted plants will be is approximately 24" deep. Lighting will initially be 2 x 58W T8s and 2 x 80W T5s run in a cycle, substrate is ecocomplete and no CO2 added, water temperature 28 - 29C.

What I want to achieve is a tall group of broad leaf background plants like Echinodorous Bleheri. Then in front of that something similar but slightly shorter like Echinodorus cordifolius then some redmoor root in front of that with some much shorter broad leaf plants here and there in the foreground maybe Echinodorus Aquartica and Echinodorus Latifolious. There will be some others like Crypt Wendti as well but I think I'm OK with those, I just need help with the main planting group.

Firstly, does that selection sound like it will give me a graduated height of broad leaf plants front to back in a deep low tech tank? I'm worried that in the low CO2 environment the trend will be for the plants to grow much shorter than the suggested heights I read on various resources. Are there better choices to achieve the sort of effect I'm after?


----------

